# Weird feeling when you finish a game, anime...etc



## Zeliga (Sep 29, 2013)

I finished watching the medabots anime and I got this sad weird feeling. Did anyone get that feeling, and if you did tell me


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 29, 2013)

I get that feeling after watching every single episode of a TV show (simpsons, family guy, american dad, south park, or finishing a game.


----------



## Arras (Sep 29, 2013)

I get that after finishing something long that I rather enjoyed, be it games, series or books. Usually finishing games makes me feel more accomplished than sad though.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Sep 29, 2013)

Persona 4 is probably one of the few things that have caused me to feel that way.


----------



## ilman (Sep 29, 2013)

Pretty much the same:
Sad feeling when a game/anime ends and there is no continuation (TWEwY, Sword Art Online) and a rage-y feeling when a  continuation does exist, but it will take forever to be translated in English/released in Europe (that is the situation mostly with Japanese games, for example, Dangan Ronpa 2).


----------



## Zeliga (Sep 29, 2013)

Arras said:


> I get that after finishing something long that I rather enjoyed, be it games, series or books. Usually finishing games makes me feel more accomplished than sad though.


 
Yeah, but games like pokemon, GTA.. etc dont give me that feelin' because you can play them anytime.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2013)

Closing the chapter of that game.
Opening a new game.


----------



## Arras (Sep 29, 2013)

Rokusho said:


> Yeah, but games like pokemon, GTA.. etc dont give me that feelin' because you can play them anytime.


It's one of the reasons why I like music games: they never end <3 (almost literally in the case of osu and its thousands of available songs)


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah, I get that feeling when I finish a good anime, like Elfen Lied or MM!.
But I never get that feeling for games. They're a fun chore to me.


----------



## beta4attack (Sep 29, 2013)

I know how that feels... It's always like "That's it? I just finished the game....? Aww man..." accompanied with sadness and goosebumps XD

MEDABOTS FOR THE WIN! 8D


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 29, 2013)

I always say, "I finished a game? Time to move on to something else before I replay this game." Of course the exceptions to this (to the best of my knowledge) are The $1000000 Pyramid *shudders* and Skyward Sword. Blech, never playing those games again.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2013)

When I feel this is sad or empty feeling after finishing a gaem, that's a sign the gaem was something special.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Ever watched Angel Beats?
Finishing that is a mixed bag of feels.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 29, 2013)

Fate/Stay Night is one of my favorite anime but i hate the ending


Spoiler



Why can't Saber not die and stay with Shirou


 
Just finished watching Gatchaman Crowds yesterday and i also hated the ending


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 29, 2013)

I remember finishing the Clannad movie...
That was certainly a weird feeling. I never knew I could feel so violated by a piece of media before. The indiana jones south park episode is a good example of the level of violation.
True Tears also felt a little like that.

For good games I always get a weird feeling of satisfaction, happiness and sadness. Especially story driven ones. Could never describe how I felt when I finished Valkyria Chronicles and watched the ending scenes.

If it's good, you'll get feels when you finish it (and some during of course). What those feels are like depend entirely on the emotional direction of it.

Tales of Vesperia probably was my most epic of satisfaction feels, thanks to the absolutely epic boss fight I faced and very, very, very narrowly won. Felt great after I beat it even if I was sad it was over.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to be feeling it for a week after Breaking Bad ends tonight.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> I remember finishing the Clannad movie...
> That was certainly a weird feeling. I never knew I could feel so violated by a piece of media before.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 29, 2013)

This "weird feeling" that you speak of.. describe it?
You feel like "that cant be the end o.O" dont you?

Anime tend to finish that way..(mostly)


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 29, 2013)

When I finish a big game I've been working at for days, sometimes even weeks, there's always a brief moment of '...well shit, now what?'. Then I look at the other parts of the huge backlog of games I've yet to finish and think 'I fucking love my life' and crack on with the next project.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

It depends. if is a game that I have played in a long time then I feel like "YEAH, I FINALLY FINISHED THIS, NOW GO TO HELL I DON'T WANT TO SEE YOU AGAIN!!!!" or if is a game that I enjoyed until the last moment(Golden Sun saga for example) I fell anxious like "YEAH, NOW WERE IS THE SECUEL OF THIS?!!?!?!??!!??!" and if is a more short game is a "yeah did it, what's next on the list??". that's why I play many games at the same time, that way I can dump my rage playing more and that's why rhythm and fighter games master race, they never end.
anime is a different thing, you end up attached to the characters and fells sad knowing that is gonna end, that is enhanced if is a bad or sad open end. I let a tear out of my eyes in the last episode of Gunslinger Girl(then I read the manga and learned a lot of other things like that the anime has the episodes shuffled for dramatic effect but that's another story) and I felt pretty bad after finishing Shana 2nd and the third season was nowhere to be seen, I'm feeling the same way now with Chuu2.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 30, 2013)

after watching panty and stocking with garterbelt, biggest WTF face at the end. fucking gainax and their troll endings.


----------



## isaac52 (Sep 30, 2013)

That feeling is never as bad as the one of where a series that should've ended still tries to go on.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2013)

One of my friends never finished FF9 because he didnt want it to end. 
After finishing it, I can understand why he didnt.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 30, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels different depending on which game/movie/serie ends or is finished?

I think it's a bit related to the length and the story, but I'm not sure. I've had good games end and felt very good about it, no matter whether they were good or bad (Unreal, Limbo and Bastion are examples of good games with good endings, while Braid and Game of thrones (season 2) actually felt somehow satisfying without them actually having a good ending). It's more a bit of a "right" ending, really.


----------



## Arras (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah yes, Bastion might actually be the best example of a game that made me feel that way. Awesome game.


----------



## Zeliga (Sep 30, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> One of my friends never finished FF9 because he didnt want it to end.
> After finishing it, I can understand why he didnt.


 
Thats sad dude


----------



## Essometer (Sep 30, 2013)

ilman said:


> Pretty much the same:
> Sad feeling when a game/anime ends and there is no continuation (TWEwY, Sword Art Online) and a rage-y feeling when a continuation does exist, but it will take forever to be translated in English/released in Europe (that is the situation mostly with Japanese games, for example, Dangan Ronpa 2).


 
Danagan Ronpa 2, shit, why do you have to remind me?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 30, 2013)

when i finished Persona 3, i spent the entire afternoon thinking: what the Fuck just Happened


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Ever play any of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games? I think this sums up the ending for them


----------



## Zeliga (Sep 30, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Ever play any of the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games? I think this sums up the ending for them
> View attachment 4472


 
But its was sad though to see the protagonist go away to the ''real world'' but after all he stays, If I was that guy I would go back xD


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Rokusho said:


> But its was sad though to see the protagonist go away to the ''real world'' but after all he stays, If I was that guy I would go back xD


 
Play Explorers of Darkness/Time/Sky, the ending
No really this is a legit spoiler


Spoiler



No really this is a legit spoiler










You actually die!

Not only is that the saddest moment in a Pokemon game, they drag it out like stabbing more into your feels! ;O; Then follow it up with your partner walking away trying to be strong.







Seriously that ending made me cry!


----------



## Zeliga (Sep 30, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Play Explorers of Darkness/Time/Sky, the ending
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




No, No noooooooooooooooooo T_T


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2013)

Rokusho said:


> No, No noooooooooooooooooo T_T


 
Let the feels run through you!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 30, 2013)

This is me with long animes, and Death Note.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> This is me with long animes, and Death Note.


I did that with Digimon 1, I saw it in one night and half day(is like 21 hours long)
Then when I went to download season 2 I only found half of the chapters thanks to link getting down. Al least have tamers to watch some day.


----------



## MisterGryphon (Oct 6, 2013)

When I finish an older game, that at release would've taken months to beat, I feel very proud of myself. Like I was playing a piece of history. For example: games like Pokèmon Silver, A Link To The Past, etc.


----------

